# my dikhololo lost weeks



## tonigirl3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Will anyone who replied to my post on August 28 please send your replies again. I did not realize that I had a very old e-mail address listed. I am very anxiously awaiting any reply to could help me with my Dikhololo weeks. It is now Sept. 4 and they are still not posted with RCI although they insist they did. Thank you for resending replies.


----------

